# Craigslist ads : gripes !



## Chessiedog

These guys are just great . Why not just say you 'll pay them to take your hay .

60/40% mix of hay/alfalfa
$3 per bale
$3.75 per bale delivered and stacked

I'm not saying try to rob a person but come on , they could try to get their fuel money back any ways .


----------



## weatherman

Chessiedog said:


> These guys are just great . Why not just say you 'll pay them to take your hay .
> 
> 60/40% mix of hay/alfalfa
> $3 per bale
> $3.75 per bale delivered and stacked
> 
> I'm not saying try to rob a person but come on , they could try to get their fuel money back any ways .


What's the Craigslist location? I've been selling alfalfa mix for as much as $6/bale. When I scan craigslist ads I seem to be a little high. 75% of my calls are price shoppers. Most folks shop for price not quality. I did some custom work baling over mature grass hay. Told the guy he shouldn't sell less than $4/bale. He sold most for $3.75 depending on quantity.


----------



## Chessiedog

It was around Indy . Also so another with a link to their website east of Cincy . Selling couple types of grass's.* With claims that his orchard grass is 20 to 25 percent protein .* Really ? now that is just not possible .

Grass at 3.75 to 4 is one thing but A/O , delivered and stacked for 3.75 . Course it could be junk who knows . Just aggravating .


----------



## Chessiedog

weatherman said:


> What's the Craigslist location? I've been selling alfalfa mix for as much as $6/bale. When I scan craigslist ads I seem to be a little high. 75% of my calls are price shoppers. Most folks shop for price not quality. I did some custom work baling over mature grass hay. Told the guy he shouldn't sell less than $4/bale. He sold most for $3.75 depending on quantity.


I think 6 is on the higher end around here, but not over priced . Of course you have to throw in bale weight , ect . I know a lot of craigslist sellers have a 50 to 200 bales and their done .

Just ranting is all .


----------



## weatherman

Alot Of Gullible people Out there


----------



## weatherman

Alot Of Gullible people Out there


----------



## hog987

Chessiedog said:


> It was around Indy . Also so another with a link to their website east of Cincy . Selling couple types of grass's.* With claims that his orchard grass is 20 to 25 percent protein .* Really ? now that is just not possible .
> 
> Grass at 3.75 to 4 is one thing but A/O , delivered and stacked for 3.75 . Course it could be junk who knows . Just aggravating .


Yup 25% protein just remove all the stems any heads and any leaves with any sort of discolor. And remember it was not fertilized either.


----------



## NCSteveH

hog987 said:


> Yup 25% protein just remove all the stems any heads and any leaves with any sort of discolor. And remember it was not fertilized either.


awesome, organtic hay for cheap!


----------



## hillside hay

Likewise waiting for the $2 dollar guys to run out around here. My regulars are still coming by though. They know that if its in the old dairy barn its never seen rain and was baled dry. Down in the polebarn now.... well, that another story.


----------



## aawhite

As far as orchardgrass, we tried Dawn orchardgrass for 3 years back in 1995, SE Iowa. We could average 22-24% protein, IF we could get it cut right. Problem was always timing, especially on the first cutting. Even thought we were chopping it, we usually didn't get it cut until late, by then quality was way down. After 3 years, we gave up and went back to alfalfa/orchardgrass mix.


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms

I deal with these morons daily here in south central indiana they want $6 a bale hay for $2 and they buy some $2 weed bales and expect you to sell good hay for the same


----------



## ontario hay man

Heres a solution for everybody. When you see dummies putting hay on cl cheap buy it up and resell it at your price. I just bought 500 bales for 3.5 and have it sold for 6.5 a bale lol. Clean them cheap guys out.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

In the end, it's up to us as farmers and business owners to educate the public about our products and services. And yes, buy up the cheap hay from those idiots!


----------



## hillside hay

That's half my business plan for 14! Why spend the time and money to expand acres when I can buy it for the same production cost or less. Corner the market so to speak. Maybe I'll start selling options :lol:


----------



## bunkhouse

People should try and be more honest of the quality of hay they sell to customers. I hope you guys are not buying cheap rained on- mold hay and try to sell to livestock owners as good hay at higher prices. That is a good way to lose your loyal customers in a hurry. Store your good hay and wait till jan.-feb. when people then is willing to buy good hay for your price or close to your asking price. Livestock owners will pay for good stuff or see there animals kick to the side the cheap bad hay. Some ranchers or farmers will stay dumb or smarten up in due time.

My orchard grass is dry and stored with no rain or mold and will stay there till now. Selling next week at auction. Just saying.

john / Bunkhouse Alpaca Ranch


----------



## ontario hay man

I only buy quality hay. My philosophy is if I wont feed it to my horses why would I expect my customers to feed it to theirs. I have no use for rained on hay. I cant say no when retards sell good hay cheap.


----------



## Tim/South

bunkhouse said:


> People should try and be more honest of the quality of hay they sell to customers.


Some of the folks who bale hay are simply ignorant on what is considered good hay. They are not dishonest, just peaked before they were ripe.

Most locals here do not have their hay tested. If they put 50 - 100 lbs per acre of fertilizer they believe the hay qualifies as fertilized. They sell to the 'elcheapo crowd that brags they got good hay for $20 a roll.

Then we have the retired guy who sells really nice grass hay, limed, fertilized, sprayed for $25 per roll. He is not making money nor does he need to.

Most of us who have been in the hay business for any amount of time can size up a roll or square of hay. None of us would risk our reputation or business by reselling junk hay.


----------



## hog987

If I have a year with lots of good hay it makes sense to buy someones poor hay really cheap. This way I can feed my cattle the cheapo stuff and sell the good stuff. But of course the last few years I have put up enough crap hay that wont sell so that is what my cattle eat.


----------



## JD3430

Tim/South said:


> Then we have the retired guy who sells really nice grass hay, limed, fertilized, sprayed for $25 per roll. He is not making money nor does he need to.
> Most of us who have been in the hay business for any amount of time can size up a roll or square of hay. None of us would risk our reputation or business by reselling junk hay.


That hits home with me.
We have a guy in my area who hit it rich. I mean millions upon millions. Went out and bought the best Deere equipment money can buy. He just makes hay for fun. Bush hogs fields for beer money. Lives 3 miles from me. I have like 5 bush hog accounts. If he knew who they were, he could steal them all from me. His dream retirement is to bush hog all day in a nice luxurious Deere 6xxx. Meanwhile there's us stiffs out there trying to make a living.


----------



## Vol

JD3430 said:


> That hits home with me.
> We have a guy in my area who hit it rich. I mean millions upon millions. Went out and bought the best Deere equipment money can buy. He just makes hay for fun. Bush hogs fields for beer money. Lives 3 miles from me. I have like 5 bush hog accounts. If he knew who they were, he could steal them all from me. His dream retirement is to bush hog all day in a nice luxurious Deere 6xxx. Meanwhile there's us stiffs out there trying to make a living.


Use some psych on him JD.....talk to him about the challenges and satisfaction of rowcropping in today's world....about the satisfactions associated with successful cropping.....get him looking in another direction. If he has that much coin it won't be a big deal to get him outfitted in cropping equipment. He will eventually get bored with rotary mowing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan

JD3430 said:


> That hits home with me.
> We have a guy in my area who hit it rich. I mean millions upon millions. Went out and bought the best Deere equipment money can buy. He just makes hay for fun. Bush hogs fields for beer money. Lives 3 miles from me. I have like 5 bush hog accounts. If he knew who they were, he could steal them all from me. His dream retirement is to bush hog all day in a nice luxurious Deere 6xxx. Meanwhile there's us stiffs out there trying to make a living.


I must admit if I won the lottery or fell backwards into lots of money I would still raise hay. Though I wouldn't be praying so hard for rain or no rain.


----------



## Vol

Me too Teslan.....just would probably buy more land....you know, just everything that joins me.  And all new equipment....swather, balebaron/bandit, JCB skiddy, new JD drill, planter, 7230R, and a brand new combine......and some real nice Morton hay sheds all dressed out, and some irrigation pivots.....and maybe a new Duramax and and a Range Rover Sport....then let the little woman pick her something out .

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man

I would be the biggest hay farmer in Ontario if I had millions. 5 balers 5 barons 5 tractors you get the picture.


----------



## GawasFarm

I am with you guys....wouldn't change anything but my plans sure would happen a lot faster. Might even be able to hire some help!! Isn't it nice though when you think of winning millions and you would just keep doing the same thing! Looks like we already hit the jackpot (without the fancy equipment)


----------



## JD3430

More Craig's list fun:
this guy came to my place to see my tractor. 
Every question he asked me was in the text of my ad, but he had to ask me every dumbass question over and over again. I swear it was like he was just bored and thought he'd come over my place and break my [email protected] for an hour. Like I have nothing better to do. 
I guess I have to expect that, but sheesh.....


----------



## Teslan

JD3430 said:


> More Craig's list fun:
> this guy came to my place to see my tractor.
> Every question he asked me was in the text of my ad, but he had to ask me every dumbass question over and over again. I swear it was like he was just bored and thought he'd come over my place and break my [email protected] for an hour. Like I have nothing better to do.
> I guess I have to expect that, but sheesh.....


Yes I get that with hay ads all the time, but I think a lot of it is that people call a lot of hay ads that have very little information that they get used to asking all the same questions. I also think the dude probably just wanted to look at your tractor and felt he needed to ask questions to be thought of as a knowledgable buyer. I've noticed when looking at craigslists ads that very few people know how to write an ad.


----------



## FCF

Teslan said:


> Yes I get that with hay ads all the time, but I think a lot of it is that people call a lot of hay ads that have very little information that they get used to asking all the same questions. I also think the dude probably just wanted to look at your tractor and felt he needed to ask questions to be thought of as a knowledgable buyer. I've noticed when looking at craigslists ads that very few people know how to write an ad.


I like it when there isn't any contact information other than you reply to the ad, then they don't even acknowledge your existance with a reply. Do you or don't you want to sell the item! Is it sold, stolen or what?

Latest was "I'm selling it for my brother and don't know anything about it. Can you call back after I talk to him?" Why run the ad with a phone number to a person that is uninformed or give me your brothers number!

Rant over.


----------



## Lostin55

I have noticed that all of the folks that were bitching about prices last year are begging for hay right now. They all want to know if I can sell them just a ton or two. My reply is yes, for cash. Interesting how their perspective changes. I don't have a single ad anywhere and was planning on sitting on some hay. Someone apparently saw my stackyard and the grapevine has lit up.


----------



## hog987

Lostin55 said:


> I have noticed that all of the folks that were bitching about prices last year are begging for hay right now. They all want to know if I can sell them just a ton or two. My reply is yes, for cash. Interesting how their perspective changes. I don't have a single ad anywhere and was planning on sitting on some hay. Someone apparently saw my stackyard and the grapevine has lit up.


Iam getting the same thing right now. People who laughed at my prices last fall are now call and saying just bring hay over and not even asking the price.


----------



## dparish

I realy hate seeing those posts where guys sell hay cheap. I bale hay on the side and one thing that I feel is very important is to keep prices in line with the area and let the quality do the selling. what these guys need to keep in mind is there are guys that put food on the table doing hay...


----------

